# New Member



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello Outbackers! We purchased an 06' 26RS from Simmons RV in Wasilla Alaska on Friday April 14th. We have been "shopping" for a new TT for a couple years and everything we looked at always took us back to Simmons RV and the Outback line of TTs. My name is Jim, I am married to Melissa and we have 3 kids, Ashlyn 8, Carter 4 and Ethan 14 mos. Oh yeah, can't forget our black Cocker Spaniel, Elsie!. Still sort of winter in Alaska so we probally won't take our first trip until the weekend of May 13. I work in Prudhoe Bay Alaska (North America's Largest Oilfield & start of the Great Trans-Alaska Pipeline) and work 2 week on / 2 week off rotations so this will afford us lots of time this summer to make many trips with our new TT. We look forward to using our Outback and have taken great pride in our purchase. Thanks for the great website and wealth of information!! Jim Ahumada


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to our 'little' group. action action

Enjoy your new trailer.

John


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome, Congrats, and Happy Outbackin' from PA!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcoe to the site!









Those two weeks off will give you all kinds of time for camping!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Congratulations & Welcome! *

Alaska, I would love to see Alaska some day! 
Enjoy your new trailer & happy camping!









Tami


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

action *welcome aboard* action 
&







*congrats on the new 26rs*









darrel


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS!


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Contratulations on your new camper







Hope you enjoy it as much as we enjoy ours.









Welcome to the Outbackers.com family. action


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action Quite an influx from Alaska lately - must be the spring thaw.







The kids are gonna love that bunkroom. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hope you enjoy your new toy 
Happy camping 
Welcome to a great site have any problems or concerns we all are happy to help action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jim and Melissa,

Welcome to Outbackers! Glad to have you with us.

You guys will love your new TT and this forum!

Have a great summer.









Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Ahumadas to the Outback Family 
And congrats on the 26RS you will enjoy it

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Clan, Ahumadas!!!!

Sounds like you had the same kind of search experience as we did ... just kept coming back to the Outback until, finally,







we saw the light!

KB was born in Bethel but hasn't been back since the family left ~45 yrs ago. _Someday _ we're gonna get there!!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations. So glad to have you! action


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome aboard Jim!!

Congrats! on the new Outback. I'm sure the family will love it. Funny my
wife's name is also Melissa.

C-Mac


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback. Sounds like you have a great family there too. A dealer (that I didn't buy from) told me over and over that Outbacks are the #1 selling trailer in Alaska. Now they have one more.


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!
There is no more beautiful place on this Earth than Alaska (when the sun is out, anyway)! Would love to see some pictures when you get your Outback on the road.

(HQ Alaskan Air Command, Elmendorf AFB 1985-1988)


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Glad to see another alaskan! action


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

Welcome! We have the 26RS also and love it! Fits all 7 of us with room for a friend.
-Steve


----------

